# moving back to USA



## hellokitty44 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello!

I am hoping to have advice here.

here is my situation:

I am U.S citizen.
My husband is French citizen.
we married in France 2011 since then we live in France.
but things are really tough here we are on process to move U.S.

I studied hard how I can support his green card while we both still in france.
We are filing I-130 now.
My job starts on September, So I guess I have to move myself first to settle a new life in U.S.
After he gets Immediate Relatives (IR) Visa, he moves to U.S.
My question is after he enters in U.S, Do we need to file I-485 for his green card?
Or filing Form DS-230 means we don't need to file I-485?
Before he enters U.S, on USCIS website says he has to pay USCIS Immigrant Fee.
Then he receives Green card?

Sorry for so many question. I really want to clear out if we need to file I-485.

thank you!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

hellokitty44 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am hoping to have advice here.
> 
> ...


Hi Hellokitty 

Please check out VisaJourney - Your US Immigration Community

There is so much more action over there for people applying for spousal visas.


----------

